# Delta Sleep Inducing Peptide....



## SFW (May 25, 2014)

How would i go about dosing this and are there any strange side effects? 

Should i reconstitute with Bac or do i need acetic? How long will this last in my fridge? 

Any advices appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Puppy (May 25, 2014)

I tried it a couple years ago and was disappointed.  Sorry I can't remember the dosing or anything. Being an extreme insomniac I've tried almost everything.  Unfortunately I threw it away.  Hopefully you can figure out a better way to make it work


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 25, 2014)

BAC water is fine. Sodium Chloride is also fine.
Dosage is actually best via IV but most people do it sub-q...can't blame them for not wanting to pump something into a vein, I guess.

Dosages usually start out low to see how the subject is affected and increase until desired results are achieved.
May not work for everyone.

Should last at least a month in the fridge.

I did not have much luck with it myself.
I am a chronic insomniac because I just can't shut my mind down enough to go to sleep.


----------



## Big Puppy (May 30, 2014)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> BAC water is fine. Sodium Chloride is also fine.
> Dosage is actually best via IV but most people do it sub-q...can't blame them for not wanting to pump something into a vein, I guess.
> 
> Dosages usually start out low to see how the subject is affected and increase until desired results are achieved.
> ...



If you're not already on stims, take caffeine right before bed. Seriously. It's kinda like how an amphetamine slows down a bipolar person.  For some people who have their brain racing it helps them sleep


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> It's kinda like how an amphetamine slows down a bipolar person.



I think you mean ADHD. Amphetamine are very very bad for people with bi-polar. 

On Topic: GHRP-2 works fucking wonders for my sleep. I dream my ass off every night, and I sleep 2 hours less waking up feeling more rested. This is not placebo. It is a night and day difference. I also take gaba, and I think it works very well with the peptides.


----------



## HFO3 (May 30, 2014)

ghrp6 puts me out also


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I also take gaba, and I think it works very well with the peptides.



Im using that now with melatonin and benadryl. I use only a 1/2 tsp because i get all flsuhed and itchy if i use too much.

Really nothing is helping completely. Im up to 10 mgs of Melatonin and 100 mgs of benadryl. I wake up looking like i had a mild stroke. So i gotta take shit loads of ephedrine and caffeine just to get moving.

But yeah i get sleepy AFTER an eca stack. The crash helps me sleep. but i have to time it right or else im screwed.

But as far as this delta peptide, im still not sure what dosage i should use? if i reconstitute it @ 1ml, how much should i be injecting before bed??


----------



## raysd21 (May 30, 2014)

Swanson makes 2 good products.  Sleep essentials and gaba.  Together they rock.  Good price as well.  Sleep essentials has a lot of good natural shit...valerian root, chamomile flower powder, hops flower powder, scullcap herb powder, L-taurine and GABA


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 30, 2014)

As far as dosage...I'd recommend 100-125mcg to start...works out to 1/10th or 1/8th mg.
You need to know how it's going to affect you prior to dosing any higher than that.
I don't think you'll notice anything unless it is administered IV.
My research with it was quite a while ago and IV was the only way the research subject responded.
Efficacy seemed to diminish rather quickly (maybe two weeks) and then it didn't work at all even at 1/2mg.
Others I know had better results with their research.


----------



## SFW (May 30, 2014)

^ Thanks for the recommended dosage. But No way will i try IV, i just cant get myself to do it. but ill give sub Q a go @ 100 mcg. If i notice nothing ill bump to 200 mcg the next night.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (May 30, 2014)

IV was no big deal to me.
The first time I got blown up I had to do IV dilaudid. Didn't want to but IM just wouldn't get the job done.
Got used to it pretty quick...luckily did not get hooked.
Then I experimented with GH and slin IV. Talk about instant uptake...


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 10, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Swanson makes 2 good products.  Sleep essentials and gaba.  Together they rock.  Good price as well.  Sleep essentials has a lot of good natural shit...valerian root, chamomile flower powder, hops flower powder, scullcap herb powder, L-taurine and GABA



I do the natural stuff as well.


----------

